
AnyChart Becomes Qlik Technology Partner and Adds 36 Chart Types to Qlik Sense - andreykh
https://www.anychart.com/blog/2019/05/07/anychart-qlik-technology-partner-36-chart-types-qlik-sense-extensions/
======
andreykh
Here's a "Show HN" post about the extensions, just in case:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19859738](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19859738)

